# Can anyone confirm if this meter is the same as the Galaxy cm-140??



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Just browsing through Ebay and found this meter,looks like a cm-140 but much cheaper.Does anyone have anything to add to this?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Digital-Comp...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It looks like the CM 130 as it has no line and out connection, other than that it seems like a simple rebrand the Galaxy


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup,you are right about that,without the line-out is no good for REW.


----------

